# Need some help with sound (S/PDIF, Toslink) to work.



## blackfoxx (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi there.

I'm using FreeBSD (13.0-CURRENT) since 09/2020 at my Raspberry Pi 4B as Home-and-Web-Server-OS with Apache, PHP, SQLite etc... And it works like a charm!
Furthermore I'm trying to switch with my main workstation from Win10 to FreeBSD too. Because the more I'm working with FreeBSD, the more I realize that it's the only sane OS left out there.
(My computer experiences in short: First Contact was in 1993 with MS-DOS, then Win95/98/ME/XP/8/8.1 and 10 until 2020. First trial with Red-Hat-Linux in 2002-2003. Linux Mint 2016-2019, went off because of systemd.
Was looking for alternatives. Tried Alpine, TinyCore, Devuan, etc... Used Devuan from 2019 to 2020, which was not that bad, but too far behind the time. Debian is already late, but Devuan is still later.
Some Packages I needed to use were nearly one year behind their recent sources... And so I found my way to FreeBSD. Maybe that's some kind of natural evolution?!)
Now, I really would like to remove my Win10 Installation, but unfortunately I still have some issues with FreeBSD for which I can't find solutions, even after reading the whole handbook and searching the www for weeks.

1)
I've got an "SoundBlaster Audigy Rx" Soundcard with "Creative E-MU CA10300" Chipset, using the BSDs "EMU10Kx" Kernel Module.
The mixer shows all in/outputs right and volume-control of all analog I/Os is working fine with my "Behringer MS40" Speakers and "Alienware TactX" Headset.
BUT the digital output (S/PDIF, Toslink) does NOT work. Even if I set dig1/dig2/dig3 and all other outputs to "100:100" within the mixer - still no sound via Toslink.
With Devuan (ALSA) or Win10 (native Creative Driver) it is working properly. So it can't be a hardware issue.
I also tried oss, ALSA and PulseAudio with FreeBSD, searched the web for hours, tried this and that, but still no sound via Toslink...
(Fortunately) this is the only Hardware-Issue I have. But it is important to me to get S/PDIF Toslink to work!

2)
Furthermore there are just some Apps I'm using with Win10, for which I can't find similar alternatives in FreeBSD...
- RawDigger (Win, Mac) https://www.rawdigger.com/
- Banking4 (Win, Mac, iOS & Android) https://subsembly.com/banking4.html
- mp3Tag (Win, Mac) https://www.mp3tag.de/en/index.html
RawDigger is the most important one to me, because I'm a photographer.
Fortunately I was already working with RawTherapee and Gimp in Win8/10 for years. So I had less problems to switch to FreeBSD in that case.
Banking/Financial App should be available for BSD and Android, with sync/exchange of a data-container stored within a WebDAV folder, like my current setup since 2014.
Something like mp3Tag would be just a bonus.
For everything else I already found satisfying alternatives.

I hope that someone around here can give me some hints, advice, solutions... (especially to Nr.1)

Regards, blackfoxx


My Hardware-Setup:





						sysProfile: ID: 182580 - blackfoxx
					

blackfoxx's System: CPU: Intel Core i7 3820 (Sandy Bridge-E) - Grafikkarte: Gigabyte nVidia GeForce GTX 760 - Mainboard: INTEL DX79TO - Speicher: 4x verbaut in: Midi-Tower



					www.sysprofile.de
				





dmesg.boot:

```
[1] ---<<BOOT>>---
[1] Copyright (c) 1992-2020 The FreeBSD Project.
[1] Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
[1]     The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
[1] FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
[1] FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT #0 : Sat Dec 26 23:08:09 UTC 2020
[1] FreeBSD clang version 11.0.0 ([email]git@github.com[/email]:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.0-rc2-0-g414f32a9e86)
[1] WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
[1] VT(efifb): resolution 1280x800
[1] FreeBSD: initialize and check features (__FreeBSD_version 1300133).
[1] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz (3200.19-MHz K8-class CPU)
[1]   Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x206d7  Family=0x6  Model=0x2d  Stepping=7
[1]   Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
[1]   Features2=0x1fbee3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
[1]   AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
[1]   AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
[1]   XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
[1]   VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
[1]   TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
[1] real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
[1] avail memory = 16491573248 (15727 MB)
[1] Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
[1] ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  DX79TO  >
[1] FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
[1] FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
[1] FreeBSD/SMP Online: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
[1] random: unblocking device.
[1] Firmware Warning (ACPI): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Pm1aEventBlock: 32/16 (20201113/tbfadt-748)
[1] Firmware Warning (ACPI): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/PmTimerBlock: 32/24 (20201113/tbfadt-748)
[1] Firmware Warning (ACPI): Invalid length for FADT/Pm1aEventBlock: 16, using default 32 (20201113/tbfadt-850)
[1] Firmware Warning (ACPI): Invalid length for FADT/PmTimerBlock: 24, using default 32 (20201113/tbfadt-850)
[1] ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47
[1] ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23
[1] Launching APs: 2 1 3
[1] random: entropy device external interface
[1] WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 13.0.
[1] kbd1 at kbdmux0
[1] 000.000039 [4346] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[1] [ath_hal] loaded
[1] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  440.100  Fri May 29 08:11:49 UTC 2020
[1] nexus0
[1] efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
[1] efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
[1] cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
[1] aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS>
[1] acpi0: <INTEL DX79TO>
[1] acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
[1] cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
[1] atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
[1] atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
[1] Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
[1] attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
[1] Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
[1] Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
[1] hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff on acpi0
[1] Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
[1] Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
[1] Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
[1] Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
[1] Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
[1] Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
[1] Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
[1] acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
[1] acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
[1] pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
[1] pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
[1] pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
[1] pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
[1] pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.1 on pci0
[1] pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
[1] xhci0: <NEC uPD720200 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xeb300000-0xeb301fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
[1] xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 32-bit DMA
[1] usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
[1] usbus0 on xhci0
[1] usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
[1] pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
[1] pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
[1] xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xeb200000-0xeb201fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
[1] xhci1: 64 bytes context size, 32-bit DMA
[1] usbus1: waiting for BIOS to give up control
[1] usbus1: timed out waiting for BIOS
[1] usbus1 on xhci1
[1] usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
[1] pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
[1] pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
[1] vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0xea000000-0xeaffffff,0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xe8000000-0xe9ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci4
[1] nvidia0: <Unknown> on vgapci0
[1] vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
[1] vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
[1] vgapci0: Boot video device
[1] hdac0: <NVIDIA (0x0e0a) HDA Controller> mem 0xeb000000-0xeb003fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci4
[1] pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
[1] pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
[1] pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
[1] em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> port 0x3040-0x305f mem 0xeb400000-0xeb41ffff,0xeb421000-0xeb421fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
[1] em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
[1] em0: Using an MSI interrupt
[1] em0: Ethernet address: 54:be:f7:08:d6:34
[1] em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
[1] ehci0: <Intel Patsburg USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xeb501000-0xeb5013ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
[1] usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
[1] usbus2 on ehci0
[1] usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
[1] pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
[1] pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
[1] pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> mem 0xeb100000-0xeb10ffff at device 0.0 on pci6
[1] pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib7
[B][1] emu10kx0: <Creative Audigy 2 Value (Unknown model) [SB????]> port 0x1000-0x103f irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
[1] pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0
[1] pcm0: <SigmaTel STAC9750/51 AC97 Codec>
[1] pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0
[1] pcm2: <EMU10Kx DSP center PCM interface> on emu10kx0
[1] pcm3: <EMU10Kx DSP subwoofer PCM interface> on emu10kx0[/B]
[1] ehci1: <Intel Patsburg USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xeb502000-0xeb5023ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
[1] usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
[1] usbus3 on ehci1
[1] usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
[1] pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
[1] pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
[1] isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
[1] isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
[1] ahci0: <Intel Patsburg AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3068-0x306f,0x3074-0x3077,0x3060-0x3067,0x3070-0x3073,0x3020-0x303f mem 0xeb423000-0xeb4237ff irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
[1] ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
[1] ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
[1] ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
[1] ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
[1] ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
[1] ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
[1] ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
[1] ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
[1] tpm0: <Trusted Platform Module> iomem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff on acpi0
[1] tpm: WEC WPCT200 rev 0x46
[1] WARNING: Device "tpm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 13.0.
[1] orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd1800-0xd27ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
[1] atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
[1] atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
[1] kbd0 at atkbd0
[1] atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
[1] coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
[1] est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
[1] Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
[1] hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0040) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
[1] hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0040) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
[1] pcm4: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
[1] pcm5: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
[1] pcm6: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa0
[1] pcm7: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
[1] Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...
[1] Root mount waiting for: usbus0 usbus1 usbus2 usbus3 CAM
[1] WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
[1] ugen0.1: <0x1033 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
[1] ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
[1] ugen1.1: <0x1912 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
[1] uhub0 on usbus2
[1] uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
[1] uhub1 on usbus0
[1] uhub1: <0x1033 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
[1] uhub2 on usbus1
[1] uhub2: <0x1912 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
[1] ugen3.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus3
[1] uhub3 on usbus3
[1] uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
[1] ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
[1] ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB EXT0DB6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number S1DBNSAD998260X
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x3<4K,NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
[1] ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <SanDisk SDSSDA120G Z33130RL> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number 172910A024C1
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
[1] ses0: ada0 in 'Slot 00', SATA Slot: scbus0 target 0
[1] ses0: ada1 in 'Slot 01', SATA Slot: scbus1 target 0
[1] ada2 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST2000DM002-1BJ164 CS41> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number Z4Z7YY9Z
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada2: quirks=0x1<4K>
[1] ses0: (none) in 'Slot 03', SATA Slot: scbus3 target 0
[1] ses0: ada2 in 'Slot 05', SATA Slot: scbus5 target 0
[1] cd0 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <PIONEER BD-RW   BDR-S08 1.30> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number MDDL002204WL
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
[1] uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
[1] uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
[2] uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
[2] uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
[2] Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus3
[2] ugen3.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus3
[2] uhub4 on uhub3
[2] uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus3
[3] ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus2
[3] uhub5 on uhub0
[3] uhub5: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus2
[3] Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus3
[3] uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
[4] uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
[4] ugen2.3: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse> at usbus2
[4] ukbd0 on uhub5
[4] ukbd0: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.14, addr 3> on usbus2
[4] kbd2 at ukbd0
[5] Root mount waiting for: usbus2
[5] ugen2.4: <SteelSeries SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Keyboard> at usbus2
[5] ukbd1 on uhub5
[5] ukbd1: <SteelSeries SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus2
[5] kbd3 at ukbd1
[5] mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ada1p2...
[6] lo0: link state changed to UP
[10] em0: link state changed to UP
[10] ichsmb0: <Intel Patsburg SMBus controller> port 0x3000-0x301f mem 0xeb424000-0xeb4240ff irq 18 at device 31.3 on pci0
[10] smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
[10] acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
[10] acpi_wmi0: cannot find EC device
[10] uhid0 on uhub5
[10] uhid0: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.14, addr 3> on usbus2
[10] uhid1 on uhub5
[10] uhid1: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.14, addr 3> on usbus2
[10] uhid2 on uhub5
[10] uhid2: <SteelSeries SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus2
[10] uhid3 on uhub5
[10] uhid3: <SteelSeries SteelSeries Apex Raw Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus2
[10] ums0 on uhub5
[10] ums0: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.14, addr 3> on usbus2
[10] ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
[11] ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert loadable, nat loadable, default to deny, logging disabled
[11] Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
[12] acquiring duplicate lock of same type: "os.lock_mtx"
[12]  1st os.lock_mtx @ nvidia_os.c:900
[12]  2nd os.lock_mtx @ nvidia_os.c:900
[12] stack backtrace:
[12] #0 0xffffffff80c80ce1 at witness_debugger+0x71
[12] #1 0xffffffff80bedc04 at __mtx_lock_flags+0x94
[12] #2 0xffffffff82e9f5fb at os_acquire_spinlock+0x1b
[12] #3 0xffffffff82dad14c at _nv033412rm+0xc
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 28, 2020)

I do not want to spread bad vibes here but:


> _All communication about -CURRENT should take place on the freebsd-current mailing list (join), not on the forums. There are very few developers on the forums, and the amount of 'regular users' routinely running -CURRENT who are willing and able to lend support is likely in the single digits._











						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

